# International News - Audio and Video



## noirua (20 October 2006)

"Leaping stingray stabs Florida man near heart", NBC video and report:  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15321718


----------



## noirua (23 October 2006)

A complete list of links:  http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.html?ur1=/video/offbeat/2006/10/22/30000.pumpkins.affl


----------



## noirua (24 October 2006)

Russian Gas supplies are set to dwindle - click-on " business ":  http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ifs_news/hi/nb_rm_fs.stm?abram=1&nbwm=1&news=1


----------



## noirua (27 October 2006)

A Video link for up to date news in the US today:  http://video.ap.org/v/en-ap/v.htm?g...59&p=ENAPworld_ENAPworld_ENAPworld&&f=1153604


----------



## noirua (19 December 2006)

America plans military build up in the Persian Gulf to threaten Iran:  http://www.cbsnews.com/sections/i_video/main500251.shtml


----------



## noirua (10 January 2007)

Keep an eye on:  http://www.bloomberg.com


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

"The hardest thing for me in Vietnam wasn't seeing the wounded and dead. It was watching the big transport jets come in, bringing loads of fresh new boys for the war." – Johnny Cash.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200702/s1850190.htm US House votes to reject Bush's Iraq strategy.  







> The US House of Representatives has denounced President George W Bush's Iraq troop build-up in a symbolic but politically potent challenge to his unpopular war strategy.
> 
> The Democrat-controlled House voted in favour of a resolution opposing Mr Bush's decision to send an additional 21,500 troops to Iraq to bolster security in Baghdad and Anbar province.   The final vote was 246 to 182 and more than a dozen Republicans joined the majority Democrats in the House to approve the resolution.
> 
> The measure would not force Mr Bush to act, but supporters hope to pressure him to reverse course and start bringing US forces home from the conflict, which has killed more than 3,100 American troops. ....


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

There's a show on SBS 8.30pm Sunday about “Saving the Twin Towers.” 







> They were the biggest fires in American history, in the tallest buildings in the world. The fire-fighters who entered the Twin Towers on 11 September 2001 could only guess at what was happening almost 1000 feet above them. On that day, 343 New York firemen entered the buildings without knowing what awaited them, never to come back out alive. This documentary examines a new computer system devised by Jose Torero to monitor temperatures within burning buildings so that fire-fighters can be given warnings at critical points throughout which could alert them to evacuate and save their own lives.
> 
> *This documentary also examines how fire was responsible for the collapse of the Twin Towers through overheating and melting of insufficient structural pylons, * and proposes ways in which skyscrapers could be designed and reinforced in the future to prevent similar collapses happening again. Torero argues that if the lessons of 9/11 aren't learnt from and pre-emptive measures implemented, then the safety of skyscrapers around the world could still be at risk.



 I have read reports that the fire proofing of the steel skeleton of the structure was substandard,  and I recall theories of corrupt building inspectors who accepted seriously substandard mafia controlled contractors.  (you will be aware that steel columns and beams are spray protected with thick fibrous material (eg vermiculite) to delay the effects of heat, (and/or boxed in), eg 2 hour rating means must withstand >1000 degC for eg 2 hours etc).  And it was well known that this was the case (substandard) well before 9/11. 

Getting off the topic , but there have been similar exposures of inadequate structural strength and financially rewarding shortcuts (to someone) - in eg , missing reinforcement in some of the concrete domes over nuclear plants to prevent damage from airplanes crashing into them (accidental or otherwise).  - and also missing reinforcement in the columns of highway structures in California discovered after EQ collapse


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

PS I haven't seen the Twin Towers show obviously, - it may or may not investigate this line of enquiry.  You never know with docos, - like the one the other day that said it would disclose "all" about JFK's assassination - only to put forward the case that LH Oswald acted alone, - sheesh. insult to the intelligence.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> "Leaping stingray stabs Florida man near heart", NBC video and report:  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15321718



cripes !! - I completely missed this bit of news noirua, wow!! thanks. 
“Something like this is really, really extraordinarily rare,” she said. “Even when they are under duress, they don’t usually attack.”  Reminds me of poor old Steve.  Gee his kid is a bright little number isn't she.  good luck to them.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS I haven't seen the Twin Towers show obviously, - it may or may not investigate this line of enquiry.  You never know with docos, - like the one the other day that said it would disclose "all" about JFK's assassination - only to put forward the case that LH Oswald acted alone, - sheesh. insult to the intelligence.




Hi 20/20 et al, this is a link to part of the story:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sb7kZBEHL8

Video clips:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThPTduiA5jI

Filmed on top of the rubble:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9LWdzuyahI&mode=related&search=

Video to remember:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K2hQrtnNDw


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 February 2007)

You won't see this in mainstream media  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87fyJ-3o2ws

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2463633658617294578&q=worldtrade+centre+conspiracy&hl=en


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

Television News today from Northern Irelands' Belfast Telegraph:  http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/tv/article2670638.ece


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

noirua said:


> Television News today from Northern Irelands' Belfast Telegraph:  http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/tv/article2670638.ece




A far better up to date link:  http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/tv/


----------



## noirua (20 June 2007)

The latest ABC World News:  http://abcnews.go.com/wn


----------



## noirua (29 July 2007)

News of the sad accident when two helicopters crashed whilst filming a police car chase.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6920156.stm

More news of shootings as gang war continues etc., http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/video_and_audio/default.stm


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

Ford are recalling millions of vehicles because of faulty switches:  http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/15/ford.recall/index.html

Interview with Earl Mohlis, whos wife died in this terrible fire:  http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/15/ford.recall/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 August 2007)

Without being too alarmist I found it interesting the Russians have resumed missions into international air space. Some excerpts and the link.



> President Vladimir Putin placed strategic bombers back on long-range patrol for the first time since the Soviet breakup, sending a tough message to the United States on Friday hours after a major Russian military exercise with China.






> 'I have made a decision to resume regular flights of Russian strategic aviation,' Putin said in nationally televised remarks. 'We proceed from the assumption that our partners will view the resumption of flights of Russia's strategic aviation with understanding.'







> Eleven Russian military planes _ including strategic bombers and fighter jets _ carried out maneuvers west of NATO member Norway on Friday, a military official said.
> 
> Norway sent F-16 fighter jets to observe and photograph the Russian planes, which rounded the northern tip of Norway and flew south over the Norwegian Sea toward the Faeroe Islands before turning back, said Brig. Gen. Ole Asak, chief of the Norwegian Joint Air Operations Center.
> 
> A pair of Russian Tu-95 strategic bombers approached the Pacific Island of Guam _ home to a major U.S. military base _ this month for the first time since the Cold War.






> Friday's war games with China near the Urals Mountain city of Chelyabinsk involved some 6,000 troops from both countries, along with soldiers from four ex-Soviet Central Asian nations that are part of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, a regional group dominated by Moscow and Beijing.
> 
> *The former Cold War rivals share a heightening distrust of what they see as the United States' outsized role in global politics, and they have forged a 'strategic partnership' aimed at counterbalancing Washington's policies*.




The bold print may be the reason and is understandable.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/R/RUSSIA_BOMBERS?SITE=KFWB&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## numbercruncher (19 August 2007)

Yes ive been keeping an eye on those interesting events lately.


To put it lightly, tensions between Countries that own strategic Nuclear weapons makes me extremely uneasy.




Its all a complex issue but funnily enough its easy to understand Russias and Chinas concerns.

I hope we can all learn to be friends or atleast constructively coexist!


----------



## noirua (20 August 2007)

Photos and information about the fire at the Penhallow Hotel, Newquay, Cornwall, England:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6953605.stm

Mob lays siege to Police Station in Great Yarmouth, Norfolk, England:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/england/norfolk/6953609.stm

Hurricane bears down on Jamaica:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6953530.stm


----------



## noirua (23 August 2007)

14 US soldiers killed in Northern Iraq:  http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/08/22/iraq.main/index.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

good to see Europe acting as a community 
 GREEK FIRES: European solidarity

Europe has rushed to help Greece in its fight against fires devastating its southern regions. 
The EU has a Community mechanism in place to facilitate reinforced cooperation in civil protection assistance. Monitoring and Information Centre (MIC) coordinated the offers of many member states and in total 18 fire-fighting planes, 18 specialised helicopters and nearly 100 fire-fighters had been sent to Greece. 
More information: http://ec.europa.eu/environment/civil


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 September 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/18/2037084.htm?section=justin



> Mugabe may need guarantees to step down: ICG
> Posted 1 hour 25 minutes ago
> 
> A top think-tank says African leaders may have to guarantee Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe immunity from prosecution *and safeguard his wealth *if they are to persuade him to step down.
> ...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 September 2007)

Not audio, not video :dunno:
*Arabs gain control of LSE*


> QATAR has upped its share in the London Stock Exchange to nearly 24 per cent, giving the gulf state and its neighbour Dubai a controlling stake.
> Quoting LSE sources, a Qatari newspaper reported the gas-rich Gulf state bought an additional 3 per cent of shares on Friday, a day after the Qatar Investment Authority announced it had acquired a 20 per cent slice of Europe's oldest stock exchange.
> 
> According to Ash-Sharq, QIA initially bought a 20.8 per cent stake. This would put its overall share in the LSE at nearly 24 per cent.
> ...


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

Oklahoma City freezes as Ice Storms hit home:  http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/weather/12/10/winter.ice.storm.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## noirua (14 December 2007)

"Mass grave of mutilated bodies found" in Iraq:http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/12/13/iraq.main/index.html

Three car bombs kill dozens in South Iraq's city of Omara: http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/12/12/iraq.main/index.html

Video: Car dangles seven stories up:  http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/12/13/chetry.dangling.car.cnn?iref=mpvideosview


----------



## noirua (17 December 2007)

Video: "Furious snow storm blows North, Blankets Great Lakes States": http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/weather/12/16/winter.storm.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview#cnnSTCVideo

"Deadly Bird Flu jumps to Pakistan":  http://edition.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/12/16/pakistan.birdflu.ap/index.html?iref=topnews

"Jet bomb suspect escapes police" in Lahore, Pakistan:  http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/12/16/pakistan.escape/index.html


----------



## noirua (19 December 2007)

"Zuma wins ANC leadership election":  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7149183.stm

"S Africa losing its way - Tutu": http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/5384310.stm


----------



## noirua (20 December 2007)

"Lottery fraud charge for Canadian" in Toronto:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7153116.stm

"Al-Quaeda to give 'open interview':http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7153099.stm

"Queen reaches oldest monarch mark":  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7153124.stm


----------



## noirua (21 December 2007)

"Iraq 'torture complex discovered', Muqdadiyah, Central Diyala:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7154856.stm

"Iraq bomber strikes sunni militia", Diyala, North Bagdad:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7153563.stm


----------



## noirua (23 December 2007)

"Deadly snow storm causes accidents, road closures", St Joseph, Missouri:  http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/weather/12/22/winter.storm.ap/index.html

"Boys' kidnapper gets 170 more years", St Louis, Missouri:  http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/law/12/21/boysfound.devlin.ap/index.html

"School bans hooded sweatshirts", Meridin, Connecticut:  http://www.wfsb.com/education/14909192/detail.html


----------



## noirua (29 December 2007)

"Pakistan: Fractured skull killed Bhutto": http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/12/28/pakistan.friday/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

"Carbomb hits busy Baghdad", Tayaran Square:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7162786.stm

"US kills 11 militants' in Iraq", Kut, SE Iraq:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7161172.stm


----------



## noirua (31 December 2007)

"Australia/India:I won't return without family: Haneef":  http://www.muslimnews.co.uk/news/news.php?article=13719

"Telltale images expose fatal security flows: Benazir's assassination":http://www.muslimnews.co.uk/news/news.php?article=13754

"Suadi Arabia: 10 More Return From Guantanamo":  http://www.muslimnews.co.uk/news/news.php?sub=1896


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

Video News from around the World, including Australia: http://media.smh.com.au/?category=breaking News&rid=34402

"Judges 'fantasy' torture rape", Tennessee
"Firefighters die in China Blaze"
"Bombing in Turkish city"
"Kute bear set for movie freedom"
"Sydney Festival kicks-off"
"Julia Gillard slips up"
"Monuments carved in ice"
"Aust & India 2nd Test, Day 2"
"Dogs trapped on cliffe"
"Aus v India, 2nd day, tea",
etc., etc.,


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Video News from around the World, including Australia: http://media.smh.com.au/?category=breaking News&rid=34402
> 
> ..."
> "Dogs trapped on cliffe".,



noi  - there's no sound with that video on the trapped dog on cliff

so , lol , I go to  "abc just-in "
http://www.abc.net.au/news/justin/

and I find this story  :eek3:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/04/2131519.htm?section=justin



> The Northern Territory Government is confident it will not have any problems building a housing estate across the road from a crematorium in Darwin where a dead dog exploded on Wednesday night. ..  Staff told the officers that the dog exploded because it had not been defrosted properly




sounds like something out of Monty Python -  or Chasers


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

Plenty of video news that runs in a loop, GET there before it changes:  http://media.smh.com.au

1. Victoria's secret swimwear shoot
2. Think your TV is big enough? Think again.
3. 50 vehicles in highway pile up
4. Stolen picasso paintings found
5. Germany goes bear baby crazy.
6. Children embarras Bush in Israel.
7. Dog fatally shoots owner.
8. Big brother watching, Sydney.
9. Hillary halts Obama juggernault
10. Forgotten victims of New Year.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23031716-5012895,00.html



> A POLISH man got the shock of his life when he visited a brothel and spotted his wife among the establishment's employees.
> 
> Polish tabloid Super Express said the woman had been making some extra money on the side while telling her husband she worked at a store in a nearby town.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (11 January 2008)

News for today:  http://media.smh.com.au

1) Sir Edmund Hillary dies
2) Sydney students do CSI
3) Psychic predictions for 2008
4) India unveils cheap cars
5) Suicide bomb kills dozens in Lahore
6) Bush Middle East peace treaty
7) Competition for Japan's luckiest


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/19/2142087.htm?section=justin
> 
> PETA president arrested over bullfight protest
> Posted Sat Jan 19, 2008 0:48am AEDT
> ...



two questions
a) how do they get the muscular wild bulls to drink large amounts of homemade liquor, and
b) chilli powder in the eyes doesn't sound very respectful treatment of a sacred animal


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

http://media.smh.com.au

AS of posting:
1).  NASA's message on Mercury
2).  Dellacqua bows out of Open
3).  Boot Camp health risks
4).  Barcelona bomb
5).  Gaza childrens protest
6). UK runway finally cleared 
7). Clinton wins in Nevada


----------



## noirua (2 February 2008)

Priest sacked after admitting 18 year affair:  http://sundaymail.co.uk/news/scotti...fter-admitting-18-year-affair-78057-20299254/

Boozy bus driver was 5 times over the limit:  http://www.sundaymail.co.uk/news/sc...s-driver-was-five-times-limit-78057-20299469/

Government crackdown on teen suicide websites:  http://www.sundaymail.co.uk/news/uk...down-on-teen-suicide-websites-78057-20299354/


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

"Heath Ledger: Campaign to bury drug video":  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/02/01/wledger101.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox

"Speeding PC gave traffic camera thumbs up":  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/02/01/nspeed101.xml


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

"5 dead in strip mall shooting: Gunman at large", Chicago, Illinois:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/02/02/store.shooting/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

"Candidates gear up for super Tuesday":  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/01/supertuesday.preps/index.html?iref=mpstoryid


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

At least 18 people reported shot near Chicago at the Northern Illinois University, Dekalb, Illinois:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/02/14/university.shooting/index.html

***Link updating as further news comes in.

Northern Illinois University:  http://www.niu.edu/index.shtml


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

noirua said:


> At least 18 people reported shot near Chicago at the Northern Illinois University, Dekalb, Illinois:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/02/14/university.shooting/index.html
> 
> ***Link updating as further news comes in.
> 
> Northern Illinois University:  http://www.niu.edu/index.shtml




Campus Shooting on video:  http://www.chicagotribune.com/video/?slug=chi-nivshootingvideo-wn


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

"PM says Kosovo to declare Independence Sunday":  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/02/16/kosovo.independence/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

"Judge declares missing adventurer dead":  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/02/15/obit.fossett/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

"Drag race deaths kills 8", Accokeek, Maryland:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/02/16/drag.race.deaths.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 February 2008)

> NOTHING seemed very remarkable about the short, bearded man who mingled with other guests on Tuesday evening at a reception in Damascus, the Syrian capital, to mark the 29th anniversary of Ayatollah Khomeini’s Iranian revolution.
> 
> Yet before the night was over he was dead in the twisted wreckage of his car and the inevitable assumption was that Mossad, the Israeli foreign intelligence service, had killed him with an ingeniously planted bomb.
> 
> The news spread rapidly that the dead man was Imad Mughniyeh, an elusive figure known as “the Fox” who had been one of the world’s most feared terrorist masterminds.




Oldish news but .... 

Expect revenge !!!


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

The U.K. Mortgage Bank, Northern Rock, is to be nationalized by the British Government. The Bank owes the Bank of England about AUS$80 billion.

Mortgage Banks, Bradford & Bingley and Alliance & Leicester, have similar problems due to the sub-prime loan packaging they have been involved in.


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

"Dozens dead, wounded in Kandahar bombing", death toll over 80:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/02/17/afghanistan/index.html


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

noirua said:


> The U.K. Mortgage Bank, Northern Rock, is to be nationalised by the British Government. The Bank owes the Bank of England about AUS$80 billion.
> 
> Mortgage Banks, Bradford & Bingley and Alliance & Leicester, have similar problems due to the sub-prime loan packaging they have been involved in.



The U.K. Government have now announced that it will cost AUS$235 billion to rescue the Mortgage Bank, Northern Rock. It amounts to AUS$7,400 for every person in the U.K.  Northern Rock shareholders may get nothing and the shares are now suspended.

A warning to other countries: If a Bank gets in trouble then let it go down the tubes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2008)

Yet more data coming out about the JFK Assassination 

If you go to this website - http://jfkmurdersolved.com/ruby.htm - and click on the youtube - you'll see the old footage of Ruby being interviewed.  And you'll see proof of conspiracy and also of a coverup (Warren Commission Report) 

Furthermore in the months leading up to the assassination, Ruby's phone bills skyrocketed. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/18/2165077.htm


> *Documents may shed new light on JFK assassination*
> Posted Mon Feb 18, 2008 9:01am AEDT
> A batch of old documents linked to the slaying of US President John F Kennedy has reportedly been unearthed, the Dallas Morning News said.
> *The documents are said to include *a highly suspect transcript of *a conversation between assassin Lee Harvey Oswald and Oswald's killer Jack Ruby.*
> ...



http://jfkmurdersolved.com/ruby.htm



> Jack Ruby (Oswald's assassin) makes a statement to reporters after he has been permitted a new trial. He says :
> 
> Everything pertaining to what's happening has never come to the surface. *The world will never know the true facts, of what occurred, my motives*. The people had , that had so much to gain and had such an ulterior motive for putting me in the position I'm in, will never let the true facts come above board to the world.
> 
> ...





> Other quotes of Jack Ruby that are on film:
> "Gentlemen, I want to tell the truth, but I cannot tell it here. If you want a fair shake out of me, *you have to take me to Washington*"
> 
> "*When I mentioned about Adlai Stevenson, if he was vice president there would never have been an assassination of our beloved President Kennedy *" Asked if he would explain it again Ruby continued "*Well the answer is the man in office now" - that man was Lyndon Johnson*.
> ...






> Further on in this letter Ruby writes: ... isn't it strange that Oswald who hasn't worked a lick most of his life, should be fortunate enough to get a job at the Book Building two weeks before the president himself didn't know as to when he was to visit Dallas, *now where would a jerk like Oswald get the information that the president was coming to Dallas*? *Only one person could have had that information, and that man was Johnson who knew weeks in advance as to what was going to happen, because he is the one who was going to arrange the trip for the president, this had been planned long before the president himself knew about,* so you can figure that one out. The only one who gained by the shooting of the president was Johnson, and he was in a car in the rear and safe when the shooting took place. What would the Russians, Castro or anyone else have to gain by eliminating the president? If Johnson was so heartbroken over Kennedy, why didn't he do something for Robert Kennedy? All he did was snub him.
> 
> This letter and Ruby's remarks to the press, suggest that Ruby became only later convinced that Johnson was a power behind the scenes. During his Warren testimony he shows no inkling of this conviction.






> Fragment of Jack Ruby's testimony for the Warren Commisssion:
> 
> Representative FORD: Are there any questions that ought to be asked to help clarify the situation that you described?
> 
> ...



http://www.answers.com/topic/jack-ruby


> A lunch meeting between Jim Garrison (Kevin Costner) and Dean Andrews (John Candy) is expanded to include the comment by Andrews, “*Jack Ruby gets a new trial and dies of cancer a few days later. That’s some kind of cancer*. I’d say that’s a going out of business kind of cancer.” When this conversation took place Ruby would still have been alive.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2008)

Bill Hicks - JFK 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Files
 Jim Garrison on the JFK assassination 

 Jim Garrison on "The Tonight Show" - JFK


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2008)

...... http://www.jfkmurdersolved.com/confession2.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 February 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/21/2169231.htm?section=justin
Ramos Horta doing well - yabba dabba do 


> Conscious Ramos-Horta 'asked about East Timorese'
> Posted 1 hour 33 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 26 minutes ago
> The Deputy Prime Minister of East Timor says *as President Jose Ramos-Horta regained consciousness after an induced coma, one of his first questions to his family was to ask about the people of East Timor.*
> ...


----------



## noirua (23 February 2008)

Chinese ant farmers, report on Video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fozHJwtinmM

Chinese ant farming scheme duped investors out of US$1.2 billion:  http://www.boingboing.net/2008/01/12/one-million-bilked-i.html

Chairman sentenced to death:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/6365123.stm

Videos of "China bankrupt farmers prepare protest":  http://globalvoicesonline.org/2007/11/20/china-bankrupt-ant-farmers-prepare-to-protest/


----------



## noirua (23 February 2008)

Murderer, Mark Dixie, sentenced to a minimum of 34 years, may have killed in Australia in the 1990's:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/feb/22/ukcrime3


----------



## noirua (24 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Murderer, Mark Dixie, sentenced to a minimum of 34 years, may have killed in Australia in the 1990's:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/feb/22/ukcrime3



Further on the above news about the time Mark Dixie was in Perth and N.S.W:  http://mirror.co.uk/news/topstories...ecord-stretches-back-20-years-89520-20328645/

"Childs body found at care home", Jersey, British C.I:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/jersey/7260625.stm


----------



## noirua (25 February 2008)

News of the first biofuel flight and arguments about its sustainability, and video of the preperation of the first flight: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7261214.stm


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/26/2172291.htm?section=justin



> *Raul Castro named Cuba's new president*
> Posted 6 hours 1 minute ago
> 
> Cuba's Parliament has named Raul Castro as President, to replace his ailing brother Fidel, prompting a guarded response from countries looking for signs of reform on the Communist-ruled island.
> ...




sheesh - replaced by his 76 year old brother - I wonder what will happen when he rund out of brothers?



> People in the street voiced hopes that the new President would usher in long-sought economic reforms to improve their daily lives.
> 
> "This is the best that could have happened to Cuba," Carlos Muguercia, a 78-year-old craftsman said. "Raul already knows the situation. He knows how to solve problems, in any case the most serious ones."
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

"Jersey afraid to face a horror in its midst", British C.I.
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/je...or-in-its-midst/2008/02/29/1204226991664.html

'Black Princess' found dead in river Seine, Guinea:
http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/02/29/1204226938819.html

"Where Giants Jostle", North Burma:
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/where-giants-jostle/2008/02/29/1204226991697.html


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Terrible tragedy, "Teenboys' curiosity started deadly chain of events",KaufmanCounty, Dallas, Texas:  http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/030408dnmetkidshotfolo.3b4a544.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Terrible tragedy, "Teenboys' curiosity started deadly chain of events",KaufmanCounty, Dallas, Texas:  http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/030408dnmetkidshotfolo.3b4a544.html






> Brandon survived the car accident and the shooting that preceded it, and police haven't arrested W.C. Frosch, the 74-year-old man who fired the shot because he said he feared the boys were going to break into his home.
> 
> Police said Monday that under the state's "castle law," passed last year, Mr. Frosch may not have committed a crime.
> 
> ...




"castle law" - means you can shoot first and ask questions later apparently. 



> Still, Mr. Edmonds said, this case "sounds like it could be an interesting test of the new law."


----------



## Gar (5 March 2008)

what happened to firing a warning shot.... crazy texans


----------



## chops_a_must (6 March 2008)

> Cemetery full, French Mayor tells locals not to die
> 
> Posted 7 hours 57 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (13 March 2008)

The UK wonders whether the Chief Constable of Manchester, Michael Todd, committed suicide. Or was he overcome by the terrible weather on this Welsh Mountain. Did rumours of an article, to come, in the UK's notorious News of the World newspaper have any bearing.
He was earmarked to become the head of the Police in the UK.
What happened here???????????
http://www.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/north_west/7290635.stm  "Snowdon's dangerous beauty".


----------



## noirua (29 March 2008)

"Liveleak" withdraws controversial film posted by Geert Wilders, on the Koran:  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7d9_1206624103


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2008)

Should Rudd have included Japan in his world tour ?  (probably - is we all had our drothers , I'm sure he'd drother have included both)
Will they be / are they entitled to be offended? Damned if I know ! ?

but here's an article sorta relevant ..


> http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...p-export-market/2007/10/05/1191091362598.html
> China set to overtake Japan as top export market
> October 6, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2008)

If anyone remembers the killing fields of Cambodia and this man Dith Pran, a survivor of the genocide.Last words from Dith Pran.

http://video.on.nytimes.com/?fr_story=FRdamp263000

Many human beings, many sick minds.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2008)

Looks like this bloke Robert Mugabe will lose the Zimbabwe election finally after calls of vote rigging in previous elections.If the vote gets overturned then what will happen. This from wik...



> *The hallmarks of the Mugabe administration are its endemic corruption, suppression of political opposition, mishandling of land reform, economic mismanagement, and deteriorating human rights in Zimbabwe.*
> 
> Zimbabwe has the *highest inflation rate in the world *estimated by the International Monetary Fund in January 2008 at *150 000 percent*, and is, according to the United Nations Economic Commission for Africa, Africa's worst economic performer. With a record 80% unemployment and soaring inflation rates, Zimbabwe is in its worst economic crisis since Mugabe took power.






> Zimbabwe's Opposition MDC Claims Victory Over Mugabe
> 
> By Brian Latham and Antony Sguazzin
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 April 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Looks like this bloke Robert Mugabe will lose the Zimbabwe election finally after calls of vote rigging in previous elections.If the vote gets overturned then what will happen.





As expected this bloke won`t let go without a fight.Injustice in play right now and no intervention from outsiders. It is sad that nothing can be done for the innocent people of Zimbabwe who voted in a new leader.Was Saddam Hussein any worse? 



> April 4, 2008
> 
> Zimbabwe: the backlash begins as paramilitaries launch raids
> Catherine Philp and Jan Raath in Harare
> ...


----------



## noirua (15 April 2008)

Well there you are: Pierre "Buster" Martin completed the London Marathon, and is the oldest person at 101 to do so?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7347342.stm


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

"Life for Father who raped daughters":  http://news.aol.co.uk/life-for-father-who-raped-daughters/article/20081125134739232170638


----------



## noirua (26 March 2009)

Amusing, depending on your sense of humour and, I suppose, whether you believe him or not:  http://cars.aol.co.uk/driver-trusted-sat-nav-that-left/article/20090325101209990001


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2009)

The 60 minute interviews with "The Chairman".  Parts 1,2 & 3


----------



## noirua (6 April 2009)

62 suffocated in shipping container:  http://news.aol.co.uk/62-suffocated-in-shipping-container/article/20090404154009717344277


----------



## noirua (9 June 2009)

The UKs Lloyds Bank Group has announced closure of its 100% owned subsidiary, the Cheltenham & Gloucester Bank. This will lead to the immediate closure of its 164 branches leading to 1,500 redundancies.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2009)

noirua said:


> The UKs Lloyds Bank Group has announced closure of its 100% owned subsidiary, the Cheltenham & Gloucester Bank. This will lead to the immediate closure of its 164 branches leading to 1,500 redundancies.



Following the above collapse, The West Bromwich Building Society has also collapsed.  The UK Government will take on the debt and the society offered to another Building Society or Bank.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

A terrible accident in the States:  http://news.aol.com/article/lives-l...?icid=main|main|dll|link3|http://news.aol.com


----------



## Buddy (17 July 2009)

here we go again........more bombs........



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8155084.stm


----------



## noirua (3 August 2009)

"Fake Tracking Dog Sent Man To Prison":
http://news.aol.com/article/fake-se...Ffake-scent-tracking-dog-sent-man-to%2F597931


----------



## noirua (5 August 2009)

I seem to remember the days when superglue first appeared and some thought it hilarious to put some in locks with obvious results. This American experience is quite different: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/aug/04/philanderer-has-penis-superglued


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 April 2015)

Brash Kim Jong Un is going to Moscow under invitation from Fox Putin. Arms trade on the agenda? 

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/22/world/russia-kim-jong-un/


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 April 2015)

Drone strike kills hostages with a hint of acceptance that these hostages lives were a sacrifice for the greater cause.


----------



## trainspotter (24 April 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Drone strike kills hostages with a hint of acceptance that these hostages lives were a sacrifice for the greater cause.




Intelligence report claimed nothing of interest in the area. Assuming this meant there WAS something of interest in the area which is why they bombed the Bejeezuz out of it !!


----------



## noirua (15 August 2021)

A new GB News TV channel that is probably worth watching.  At least it shows how they think . Most news channels are heavily transfixed in themselves as a country. 





						GB News: Home of latest and breaking news for the UK
					

GB News: The home of latest and breaking news for the United Kingdom from GB News. Available LIVE across TV, web, app & radio




					www.gbnews.uk


----------

